# NFS underground 2



## gxsaurav (Oct 27, 2004)

I m a bit to start the discussion of this extremely addictive game, but there was not enough news

The demo for NFS underground has just released U can download the demo here or via Torrent here

A worthy competitor to Colin Mcaree Ralyy 2005, , the game will be released on November 16 with HL2

---------------------------------------------
Digit, this is demo is a must to include in the December CD or DVD, CD would be better


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 27, 2004)

well people i would like to add
*
The Demo contains:
Free Roam (Beacon Hill)
# Outrun Race
Circuit (one event - accessible in world)
Downhill Drift (one event - accessible in world)
Stores (Car Lot, and Specialty Shop)

Quick Race
Downhill drift (same track as in free roam)
Circuit (same track as in free roam)

Online (full server, no LAN)
Downhill drift (same track as in free roam)
Circuit (same track as in free roam)
Cars
Player car - Nissan 350Z Preview

    * Performance Shop
    * Body Shop
    * Car Lot
    * Graphics Shop
    * Car Specialties Shop 

MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
===========================

    * Windows 98, 98 Second Edition, ME, 2000 Professional, XP Professional, or XP Home operating system
    * Intel Pentium III (or compatible) CPU running at 933Mhz or higher32MB DirectX 9 compatible video card (Geforce2 or higher) using a supported chipset 
    * 256 MB RAM
    * DirectX compatible sound card
    * 2 GB of HD space
    * 8X CD-ROM 
*


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 27, 2004)

Thx dudes this is a good fiest for NFS lovers like me!


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 27, 2004)

hmm, i cant play since i dont have a graphics card.


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 27, 2004)

Here are some screen shots 
courtesy- neowin 
* the instalation
*img100.exs.cx/img100/872/nfsu_2_01.th.jpg

Showroom
*img100.exs.cx/img100/2073/nfsu_2_02.th.jpg

The Regular mails this time SMS
*img100.exs.cx/img100/9757/nfsu_2_03.th.jpg

Ingame shot
*img100.exs.cx/img100/5153/nfsu_2_04.th.jpg

Ingame Shot 2
*img19.exs.cx/img19/8859/nfsu_2_04df.th.jpg

A HIGH RES SHOT
*img19.exs.cx/img19/8374/nfs1u2.th.jpg
*


----------



## Wizard (Oct 27, 2004)

* The link is not workin here...plz chk it again *


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 27, 2004)

hey wizard the link is working 
you also get the demo here 

DEMO


----------



## technoteen (Oct 27, 2004)

well i have following configuration 
- intel 845gl motherboard
- p4 1.7GHz
- ddr 384mb
- onboard diretcx compatiable sound card
- no graphics card

please tell me if the game will run on my system


----------



## Prashray (Oct 27, 2004)

Hmm..I am not much interested in the NFS series.


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 27, 2004)

my mouth is watering 
NFS 2 here i come 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## djmykey (Oct 27, 2004)

Ya me too got almost same config like technoteen the diff p4 1.8 is that game for me.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Oct 27, 2004)

What are it's system specs???


----------



## QuickFire (Oct 27, 2004)

how can u compare nfs underground 2 with Colin Mcrae Rally 2005???????

i think these 2 are totally different games apart from the fact that both are based on racing cars..


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 27, 2004)

awesome!!!!! now i can get a taste 4 the game b4 i buy it.....i cant wait 4 november 16...half life 2 and nfs underground 2 releasing on the same day....and my roomie has reserved his copy of halo 2....and somebody is gonna get gta san andreas too....wow...these r good times....


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 27, 2004)

here are more shots 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*images.ea.com/eagames/official/nfs/underground2/us/screenshots/320x240/tru_velocity/screen_1.jpg

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*images.ea.com/eagames/official/nfs/underground2/us/screenshots/320x240/tru_velocity/screen_2.jpg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*images.ea.com/eagames/official/nfs/underground2/us/screenshots/320x240/tru_velocity/screen_3.jpg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*images.ea.com/eagames/official/nfs/underground2/us/screenshots/320x240/night_driving/screenshot_1.jpg

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*images.ea.com/eagames/official/nfs/underground2/us/screenshots/320x240/carshop/screenshot_1.jpg

njoy!!

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 27, 2004)

ooops
forgot the source 

*www.eagames.com/official/nfs/underground2/us/screenshots.jsp

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## anirudh (Oct 27, 2004)

*hey that demo has lot of bugs in it i think v should wait for the full version*


----------



## KHUBBU (Oct 27, 2004)

i'm still trying to play nfs ungrd 1, stuck after the level 1 upgrades, and nfs2 has arrived


----------



## beyondthegracefgod (Oct 27, 2004)

Guess me gota buy digit this month if this is in it


----------



## gamefreak14 (Oct 28, 2004)

Could anyone post a mini-review of the demo plz!! Demo track claustrophobic? Better music than UG1?


----------



## spaceweb (Oct 28, 2004)

i can't wait for the game to be released...


----------



## rohanbee (Oct 28, 2004)

i JUT LOVE PLAYING NFS UNDERGROUND ALL THE TIME, THE CARS UPGRADES, RACE MODES, ETC THIS IS A CAR MODIFIERS DREAM COME TRUE  . THE NEW ONE FEELS MUCH MORE EXCITING BUT WILL BUY   ONLY WHEN PRICES COME DOWN IN A FEW MONTHS TIME.


----------



## The Punisher (Oct 29, 2004)

i heard the RX-8 is pretty cool in this game
btw can any1 tell me the sys reqs?


----------



## The Punisher (Oct 29, 2004)

of the full version


----------



## prankzter (Oct 29, 2004)

the thing i m interested r the camera angles..
the previous installment had very few camera angles and my fav. cockpit view was missing..have they added that as yet??


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 29, 2004)

I have only about 180MB bandwidth left this month, so I can't download it before 1st November, but then again, Y download the demo when in just a few days of release I can get it here Pirated

The CD Guy I but games from told me, it will be here by December 4 or 5

Now the specs

Nothing is known till now, but the system specs for the demo is

P3 1 GHz
256MB RAM
even Onboard GFX will do, it's still 80% the old engine, DX9b made, however a GeForce4 MX with 128MB RAM is recomended, a FX5200 with 128 MB RAM will rock for it at 800X600 & no AA & Anis

I will play at my usual settings


----------



## Wizard (Oct 29, 2004)

> The CD Guy I but games from told me, it will be here by December 4 or 5






I am also tryin for it very eagerly...coz it is said @ site that the copy is available for $39.

and Incase any of u people get it...I NEED ONE COPY .....DONT FORGET

*And if I GET IT FIRST...I WIL POST IT HERE *


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 29, 2004)

Midnight Club 3 is also due for a release soon. Nothing beats that for free roaming.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 30, 2004)

last year, underground was available abt a week after its US release...i just downloaded the demo...i will b playin it right now....will post a mini review....


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 30, 2004)

we are w8ing Nemessi for ur review 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 31, 2004)

hey dloaded the demo today will post some shots here


----------



## Wizard (Oct 31, 2004)

Still i am not able to download te demo....give me the exact url in YIM today


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2004)

sorry 4 taking so long guys....but here goes my review.....

it is one hell of a game....
the graphics have been improved quite a lot. the gameplay is a lil slower..i mean the car felt a little heavier but then again it may b so bcoz the cars they give in the demo r not fully tricked out. the demo gives 3 game modes and a choice of 4 variants of the nissan 350Z. u can either select circuit mode or drift mode or free roam (new mode). the drift is on a city street not some cut off area...so it is even tougher. circuit is just a normal race against 3 cpu players....

but the best part is the free roam mode...basically u can drive the around the city (a few areas r closed bcoz this is a demo) and accept random challenges frm other racers 2 an outrun race...u gotta get ahead by at least 300m 2 win an outrun race....u now have a cell phone which gets smses and stuff....u have shops spread around the city where u can get parts 4 ur car and get visual upgrades. also, instead of following a set path, u now drive around the city and u will come across different races. u can accept the challenge and race....in the demo, there is 1 circuit challenge and 1 drift challenge which r the same as the separate drift and circuit races....

they have included online play with the demo...u can race with other players online upto a max of 4 players per race....they have 3 tracks frm the game soundtrack here....

all in all, i did not have any trouble with the game...but i guess u should not download it and wait 4 the full game....man i cant wait until it comes out....and i also finished doom 3 so i can play nfs!!!!!


----------



## Wizard (Nov 1, 2004)

* hey one of my frnd's  frnd  say...he has got the FULL Version of tht Game...is it possible ??
*
he says he downloaded it ..


----------



## go4inet (Nov 1, 2004)

if cud know the url...we can confirm its full version. The full version is expected to be something around 2 GB !

And also guys, please dont waste ur presious b/w and current downloading NFS U2 ! Digit will be providing them soon... I guess 
Or we can also post a demand !! What do say ?


----------



## Wizard (Nov 1, 2004)

Ye i also got tht...

he said it is around 1 GB...

anywyz I hav asked him......hop i get it asap


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 1, 2004)

The previous version was already about 1.9 GB, this will be atleast 2.5 GB, who cares, I have given 3.65 given to Doom3, I don't mind giving for it

PS - NFS Underground 2 wallpaper is about to release, made by me


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2004)

underground 2 is available on p2p netwroks....and i think it asks 4 2GB...read it somewhere...cant seem 2 remember where...


----------



## go4inet (Nov 2, 2004)

so how abt starting a thread and posting a request to digit to provide us a demo version NFS U2 ?


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 2, 2004)

Wizard said:
			
		

> * hey one of my frnd's  frnd  say...he has got the FULL Version of tht Game...is it possible ??
> *
> he says he downloaded it ..



Yeah One of my friends told me that his uncle has got NFSU2 PC too!!
And he is coming back within three days...
If I get to lay my hands on it.. I will tell you guys...


----------



## go4inet (Nov 2, 2004)

Some Links :

Demo of NFS U2 :
*www.nfsunlimited.net/underground2/demo/

>> ftp://edgenetwork:superman@66.90.101.181/NFSU2_Demo.exe
>> *www.edgefiles.com/files/17324.html

FilePlanet :

>> *www.fileplanet.com/download.aspx?f=147067

Have Phun


----------



## go4inet (Nov 2, 2004)

Some WallPapers : *wallpapers.nfsunlimited.net/?go=wallpapers&cat=nfs8


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2004)

This just in

The first update for NFS underground 2 has come, it fixes some bugs with NFS U 2 & the NVIDIA 66.93 WHQL drivers, a must install, although not for the demo version

download from here


----------



## perk_bud (Nov 13, 2004)

collin mcrae rally is available only on dvd -it's a realistic simulation
where as nfs underground is not that realistic but a fun game with
a neat story line -last time they had 113 missions in it i wonder how
many will they pack in this time


----------



## Wizard (Nov 13, 2004)

* Hey guys

I may get UG2 nex week 

Its 70%  sure 

*


----------



## allajunaki (Nov 13, 2004)

*allajunaki's Review*

OK guys here is my review.
I downloaded the game on the second day after its launch..

--Intro--
Need For Speed Underground 2(NFS8) is a sequel to hugley popular Need For Speed Underground (NFS7). NFS:UG was a revolutionary in NFS series ,as for the first time they (NFS Developers) chucked out ferraris and Porches for street cars. Its no big secret that its heavily inspired by 'Fast And The Furious' (F&F , 2F2F) Movies.
Original NFS UG was good, So good that i completed the game 3 times (playing for the fourth time!!). And it prompted me to change my Via board to  an Intel7205 Board,OverClock the processor (1.6Ghz -> 2Ghz) and Chuck out my GF4MX Card to GF4Ti4400 (So that i can see all the cool motion blur)

So my anticipation was high for this game..
So when I learned bout the demo release, used my hack to get 540Kbps and headed straight for the downloads... So here goes my review

--First Impression--
So when i first fired up the game , I was like cool intor video. then they showed me a green Nissan 350z. The interface has a much more polished look. Its easy to use and looks cool , if not the coolest.
So went for the biggest feature in the game , Free Roam Mode.
Free Roam mode is awesome (in the lines of Midnight Racer 2). Here you travel to places for various modifications and accessories.
You now recieve tips and clues as SMS's, which is quite neat.
In free Roam u have conventional Races also. You just have to travel to those hotspots and accept the Race (Drift and Circuit in demo).
Another Racing Mode (that can only be accessed in free roam mode) is Outrun. Here u engage with random Modders on the road and then you try to outrun them. Cool thing about outrun is that u are not restricted to any particular way. whoever is leading the race gest to choose the path. U win the race by managing to put a gap of 100feet between u and ur opponenet

Another Feature that I missed sorely from NFS6 on is Replay function (NFS6 had replay but its absolutley useless one). UG2 has a Very good replay function. (so u can see how u have done and see all ur mods in action). I wish they implemented Replay in outrun mode also..((replay only applies to Circuit and Drift in Demo)

--Graphics--
Graphics looks a lot mature now. Polygon count is a lot higher now. One thing i like now is they have become a lot more sensible with motion blur. NFS UG1 had nice motion blur. But they made u almost blind at full speed. UG2 has a more sensible blur. Even Reflections on the car has been improved (they no longer look like mirrors) even track side reflections has improved (tey to dont look like mirrors)
Nitrous Blast also has the 'blue tone' which was there in NFS UG1 for Playstaion2. Anyways They have managed to use Pixel Shaders More sensibly than in UG1.
GF4Ti is begining to show its age in this game.. But still holds on well , My entire PC is a lil old. But it somehow manages to hold on well.

(My Config is P4 - 2.03Ghz , 256MB DDR266 in dual Channel DDR, Asus p4G8x(Intel7205) , GeForce4Ti4400 128MB DDR,)
Medium settings performs good enough (800x600) .


----------



## Prashray (Nov 13, 2004)

hmm....
Looks cool. 
I think the NFSU2 demo will surely be included in the Dec. DVD.


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 13, 2004)

Well guys its very demanding game. If you are using onboard video then dont even trouble yourself to download demo.
Even if you are using DX8 graphic card like GF4 and GF3 you are missing lots of effects.
Music is simply mindblowing, cars now actiualy sound different from eachother.
Graphics are good, but basically extension of UG1. But overall game is now as it should have been. Actiual street racing. You can roam in city to find people to race with ya.
Good game, must buy for NFS fans.


----------



## rockyj123 (Nov 13, 2004)

the full games been leaked.... u no where to find it...


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 13, 2004)

Hmm, I wonder will my 3 months old FX5900XT be able to hold up, thats preety good in other games

Those who have got the game & a GeForce card, plz download the latest drivers & the updated patch 1.1 for NFSU2 & inform here how is the performance & quality as 66.93 drivers had some image quality issues with NFSU2

For more mirrors go here

*www.3dgamers.com/dlexit/xlontech/games/needforspeed8/nfsug2v1-1us.exe.html


----------



## perk_bud (Nov 13, 2004)

ur worried about ur 3month old card so hat am i supposed 2 do with
my 1 year old geforce fx5200


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 13, 2004)

yeah U2 has been leaked and I know where to find it but currently downloading beyond good and evil. 2.4 gb takes 2 weeks on my dial up.


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 13, 2004)

All I played was NFS3,4  and nfsu1 demos and nfs5 and nfshp2 full. I want ask whether it has a story which requires knowledge of nfsu1. Also r there any babes. I heard that brooke burke is featured.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2004)

yes brooke burke is there...but only as art work...but u will hear all the time....plus, the underground league mode has 150 races....damn...it is so expensive out here...$40 4 the PC version...and $50 4 the xbox, PS2 and gamecube...it is also being released 4 the gameboy 4 $30....i will have 2 wait until prices drop....


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 13, 2004)

*Hell its already on sale at bazee see here *

*img46.exs.cx/img46/5993/bazee.jpg

*Disclaimer-Please Note that iam not supporting piracy nor am i supporting this seller for this product this image has been posted only to give you information*


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 13, 2004)

For those who want to download the patch here is a link to a lot of servers


*www.3dgamers.com/dlselect/games/needforspeed8/nfsug2v1-1us.exe.html

Download size is 4.8 MB


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 13, 2004)

Such an expensive pirated versions. Also indicative market price is wrong coz its Rs 90 in mumbai. (I meant the version he is selling)


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 13, 2004)

make it 70bucks. I know a person who sells for 70/cd.
But i will read more reviews. if it has good multiplayer I will get original copy. I have original copy of NFSU1 as i love to race online with people.
I will be getting original HL2 too.


----------



## murdoc1812 (Nov 14, 2004)

* It comes with 2CDs of NFSU2 and 1 DVD of The Sims 2 , in Mumbai and even BLR , it's not out yet ! *


----------



## djmykey (Nov 14, 2004)

whoa man games not out but still on sale what has the world become man.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2004)

indicative market seems 2 b very wrong....last year, NFSU started off at Rs. 1299/- and its US price 4 the PC version is $39.99...so 3000 seems 2 b way off...and since it has already been leaked, those with fast connections can get the game 4 free.....and the bid closes in 6 days....so lotsa time b4 the game releases...at least in the US....it is probably a pirated copy...and at 300, it is an expemsive pirated copy....


----------



## silverTwins (Nov 14, 2004)

i got it on my hdd and it roxxxxxxxxxx people i love it


----------



## perk_bud (Nov 14, 2004)

i just rent it for 20 bucks!!  - and copy usin clone cd.


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 14, 2004)

funkymonkey said:
			
		

> make it 70bucks. I know a person who sells for 70/cd.
> But i will read more reviews. if it has good multiplayer I will get original copy. I have original copy of NFSU1 as i love to race online with people.
> I will be getting original HL2 too.



I meant 90 per 2 cds. The guy is fooling u. I buy for 45 per cd. I also exchange old cds for new games for Rs. 20.


----------



## Wizard (Nov 14, 2004)

*

Hey Guys

I am gettin Need for Speed Underground 2 on tuesday..

so i will giv some good screenshots ...

For more info PM me 
*


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 14, 2004)

Send me the screenshots of the babes


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 14, 2004)

i said i know  the guy. I dont buy anything from him.
I buy limited but retail games. We have a group. we buy games and share them.
Mostly i am interested in playing games online so pirated games dosent make any sense to me.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 15, 2004)

Those who already own the game, plz post the bugs U R facing here, with the configuration of your PC, CPU RAM & GFX card

Also this will be fun, post your cars here, lets burn the others..

For best result plz take a screenshot from the garage & downscale it to 640X480 & use high JPG compression, try to maintain the size below 50 KB

We must know that what are the problems one might face with these games, this will help other FX, & Radeon users


----------



## curvenger (Nov 15, 2004)

lol gamers


----------



## lavan_joy (Nov 16, 2004)

*got NFS underground II and Star Wars Battlefront*

I got *NFS underground II and Star Wars Battlefront*  today.

I don't have a good graphic card.So I will install that in my friend's pc and post the screenshots here soon.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 18, 2004)

Gamespot has released there review for NFS U 2 

They say it isn't that good, well, it is competing against HL2 so maybe they had to show it below average


----------



## Yoda (Nov 18, 2004)

*1.48GB -- Full Version.*

The Full Version of NFS -- UG2 is 2 CDs i.e 1.48GB

It's a great Game.

Arsenal.


----------



## allajunaki (Nov 18, 2004)

im downloading it w00t!!
Yeah getting it via Torrents.. Supposed to be completed yesterday itself, But  Yest. my ISP went down (must be the Heavy load my Hacks are putting on his severs  ) . Its back online today with some problems.. Some 90 MB remaining.. YAY!!
But the torrent i got is a damn thirsty one coz for 1.45GB i Have downloaded so far, I have Uploaded a Whopping 2.45GB.. (No wonder my ISP's Servers crashed,its supposed to be simple home use ....LOL).


----------



## Yoda (Nov 18, 2004)

the Demo of NFS -- UG2 is 345MB. Just an Info.

But I love Full Versions always.


----------



## silverTwins (Nov 18, 2004)

man i have 1.34 GB in rar format!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 18, 2004)

So just like NFS U1 the sequal is also in 2 CDs

What is the installation size, it is also recomended to download the 1.1 patch, a must for Nvidia & Forceware 66.93 users


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 19, 2004)

can i run need for speed underground 1 or 2 without graphics card at very low frame rates to test this game


----------



## Wizard (Nov 21, 2004)

Where can i download the patch ??

And NOp...u need a good card for running this game...


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 2, 2004)

*NFS U2is addictive....*

hi..ilive in chandigarh and i recently got a copy of this game...and imust add one thing...DA GAME IS ADDICTIVE...i have been playing thisgame for the last 5 days and it is off the hook...the customization possibilities are infinite...and one morething..there are some free romaing racers who will grant u some special upgrades after u beat them in an ourun challenge...this was one of the coolest aspect of the game....i will b on the lookoutfor more...

ceeya

Hearthacker


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2004)

I got the game & I have compleated it 15% only, I just opened Jackson hightes, using a Modified Tiburon GT, & I will stick to this car till hte end, although I will add visual upgrades to it

Guys, those who got the game, Post your cars I m posting mine, just click on the link, the image is at the default setting at which I play, 1024X768, 2XQ AA & 2X Anis, with Forceware 67.03, 85 Hz, & High quality mode, I just applied a color to it, as I m wating for Unique vinyals to open up

*www.geocities.com/gx_saurav/gshots/GX.jpg

-------------------------------------------------
Note - If U r enabling Anis filtring by these drives then set the Negative LOD Bias option to Clamp for FX & 6 series cards


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 2, 2004)

*my toyota supra....*

click on the link and u will see my toyota supra...it has a white glowing neon...unique TYRES,ECU,RIMS and a SPOLIER(which i got after winning some outrun challenges)...i also bought an AUDI TT for free ( a gift from my sponsor  ) but it doesnt look good though...i will stick tomy supra till LANCER EVO doesnt come in to my car lot...here are the links ...

*www.geocities.com/ur_hearthacker2003/supra_front_closeup.jpg
*www.geocities.com/ur_hearthacker2003/supra_side.jpg

cmon people...post ur cars...

hearthacker


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 2, 2004)

i finished some 20% 
sponsored by 2 sponsors now 
here are my 2 cars (going to buy the 3rd)

*Car 1-Mazda Miata MX-5*


*img109.exs.cx/img109/6386/f0-car1.th.jpg

*Car 2-nissan Sentra SE R spec V(sponsored car 1)*


*img52.exs.cx/img52/2020/ae-car2.th.jpg


----------



## rohit_410 (Dec 2, 2004)

*NFSU2*

if anyone have warcraft3 we can exchange it with nfsu2


----------



## djmykey (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey gx and techno cool pix man ur machines r real cool but hearthacker ur car was good but u gotta get a good card i thinks no offence m8 but supercool cars man all pics gone into my image archive.


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 3, 2004)

*...*

ya man..i know i gotta have a good card...but recently i spent 10,000 on system upgrade...so...  ...but soon i will post imageswith anti-aliasing enabled...the game gets slow but the photos will come nice....and i am renovating   my car....


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 4, 2004)

I have compleated the game 30%, just opened Coal harbor, & signed with Kenwood, I baughta & modified my new TiburonGT here are the pics

*www.geocities.com/gx_saurav/gshots/TiburonGT1.jpg
*www.geocities.com/gx_saurav/gshots/TiburonGT2.jpg


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 4, 2004)

*my new car...*

hi..i just repainted my car...adjusted some vinyls..and heres what i have to show to ya all....

back shot

*www.geocities.com/ur_hearthacker2003/supra1.JPG

front shot

*www.geocities.com/ur_hearthacker2003/supra2.JPG

i just unlocked the trunk audio setup and i currently have four slots. I ave 2 NFSU2 12" SubWoofers and 2 ALPINE LCD's

*www.geocities.com/ur_hearthacker2003/supra3.JPG

...i was jus thinking...is there a way we all "NFS Enthusiasts" can play online..i mean have a sort-of tournament...just a thought...


----------



## djmykey (Dec 4, 2004)

Ask mask of ta or our own forum he and rave had been playing for a long time u could get some guidelines frm them.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 4, 2004)

U can play online, but forget on dial-up, better play in a LAN, me with a few friends have been playing it on LAN, Cable net hai na


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: NFSU2*



			
				rohit_410 said:
			
		

> if anyone have warcraft3 we can exchange it with nfsu2



hey wait for a DAY OR TWO i think i have a cracked ver of warcraft 3.0 ill letcha know by Monday..,.. Plz reserve for me, atleast its copy... till i tel ya


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Dec 4, 2004)

*waiting....*

*hmmmmm*

waiting to lay my hands on one copy........


*hmmmmm*


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 9, 2004)

Take a look at my level 5 graphics based Tiburon GT, a video & 2 pics, video is DivX 5.21 based so make sure you have it installed

Video

Pic 1[\url]

[url=*www.geocities.com/gx_saurav/gshots/TinuronGT2.jpg]Pics 2[\url]


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 10, 2004)

man i sonehow cant do the that hydraulics jump 
what keys are u using


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 10, 2004)

easy, be default the "Y" & "J" keys do it, first halt, do not move, then press the Y key the camera will zoom, now press the direction keys, to hop

Press the J key to jump with direction keys

Press the K key to move camera from front


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 11, 2004)

*nice rides...*

hey gxsaurav...that is a pretty nice ride ..but dont u think that its a little dark...think about it..

all over...NICE...!


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 11, 2004)

nahhh ug will be dark na 
and anyways tht fraps is too crappy it cant churn out a good quality vid


----------



## gamefreak14 (Dec 11, 2004)

GX, u need to turn up your gamma a few notches....It's really dark.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey guys i got serious problem with my NFS-U2, when i buy any neon lights or headlights or nitrous purge for my car's i am not able to see those lights.Its the same even after buying them,but have to buy them to increase the reputation.Anyone here with the same problem???

   Is the problem with my graphic card?Its GEFORCE2 MX400 with lastest drivers installed.
  I even played the first NFS Underground,but had no such problem that time.Any solution plss.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 12, 2004)

The game itself is dark, i don't know how to change the gamma in it, besides , i will in a parking lot with no card &  no lights, so it is dark

Fraps in it's shareware version used uncompressed avi encoding, the resulting file was 800x600, whiel being 670 mb for only 30 secs, i had to edit & cut the extra part to compress & lower the resolution, so it came down to 500 kb


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 12, 2004)

can i run this game at slow computer with some software 
thanks


----------



## allajunaki (Dec 12, 2004)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> Hey guys i got serious problem with my NFS-U2, when i buy any neon lights or headlights or nitrous purge for my car's i am not able to see those lights.Its the same even after buying them,but have to buy them to increase the reputation.Anyone here with the same problem???
> 
> Is the problem with my graphic card?Its GEFORCE2 MX400 with lastest drivers installed.
> I even played the first NFS Underground,but had no such problem that time.Any solution plss.



U will not be able to See lights coz it needs Shaders... (GF2MX = No shaders)
And no Smoke (Nitrous Purge) b'coz U have Particles OFF
and yeah NFS U2 needs a DX9 card for all effects. GF2 is DX 7 Card (or is it DX6?)


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 12, 2004)

Yaaa right said .........Direct X 9 absoultly need ...least even direct x 8 .
   Anyway its worth if ur upgrading to direct x9 card.
   NFS 2 underground is a rocker


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 16, 2004)

*in a problem...*

i am on the verge of comepleting stage 4 (coal harbour)...but there is a problem...

The region Completion Status = 100%
World EVent Wins = 32/30
URL event wins = 4/5
DVD = 2/3

now i understand that i have to win one more URL event...but there only DRAG's on the map...NO URL races...WHAT SHUD I DO!!??


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 16, 2004)

well play all the drag races then mebbe brooke will interupt at some point and the last one wod get unlocked

all the URL events are not seen from the starting


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 16, 2004)

*one more problem...*

DUDE....i am not good at DRAG's.....

and moreover..i have completed all the world events...anyone knows the locations of URL races  in the city...


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: one more problem...*



			
				hearthacker said:
			
		

> DUDE....i am not good at DRAG's.....
> 
> and moreover..i have completed all the world events...anyone knows the locations of URL races  in the city...



*Drags and Drifts are the two most easiest races in NFS!!!*

Here is a tip from me

Don't worry about the perfect shift for the first time... just step full on your gas and let u get an over shift... and then U should practice to get perfect timing for the second shift... believe me ... *if you get the first shift to over and second shift to perfect u'll always be in the lead...
*
Unless u are driving your mom's car....

Tell me if U have any more problems...


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 16, 2004)

drifts are easy but drags...no...i have even tried the cheats but everytime i hit something and i get totalled...

so...PLEASE...i need locations of url races...


----------



## djmykey (Dec 16, 2004)

Drags r my speciality man i love  drags. Didn't play NFS UG2 tho was an ace at drags in NFSU.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Dec 17, 2004)

Does anyone know how to rip the songs in UG2? The trax simply rocks!!


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 17, 2004)

*i am doing it...*

i am ripping all he songs from NFS UG2....40% of the tracks are done.....i am planning to do the same with NBA LIVE 2005....


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: i am doing it...*



			
				hearthacker said:
			
		

> i am ripping all he songs from NFS UG2....40% of the tracks are done.....i am planning to do the same with NBA LIVE 2005....



How??


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 18, 2004)

*heres what i do...*

here's what i do to rip my the tracks...

step 1 . start up Jet Aduio Basic 6.0 and start the sound recorder.
step 2 . start the game and goto option>EA TRAX and alt+TAB and click on start(on the sound recorder) and again alt+tab and play the song and then stop the sound ecorder when the song finishes.
step 3 . conver the WAV file to MP3 format with 192 bit encoding.
step 4 . rename and add to the folder.

If u need anymore help then ... u know what to do...


----------



## allindrome (Dec 18, 2004)

Com'on I suppose all the races are easy in NFS U2.I still have to complete the game though.


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 18, 2004)

*still looking...*

i am still looking for URL race locations....HELP!


----------



## rockyj123 (Dec 19, 2004)

*nfs...*

press m for map... and t for total race progres...

btw.. any 1 tried playin on hard level.. its fun man...


----------



## fnatic@play (Dec 19, 2004)

*Awesome game..*

Awesome... tho a bit simple... it was easy. i completed the career.. it shows only 70% complete.... ?? why?


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Awesome game..*



			
				fnatic@play said:
			
		

> Awesome... tho a bit simple... it was easy. i completed the career.. it shows only 70% complete.... ?? why?



You might not have found every shop or unlocked every part etc...
Or found every "Bank Reward"

it's just like GTA....


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 19, 2004)

*DU-UH...*

hey i know that m brings up the MAP and t brings up the career completion status...but i have completed ALL the On-Map URL Races...i am looking for the non-official URL races....which are there but not shown on the map...


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 19, 2004)

open your stats & check how many DVD covers u have opened, u need at least a specific ammount of Rating Stars to proceed, i was stuck in coal harbor, cos i had not made it to 3rd DVD cover,, the ininstalled logos & made it now i just opened Coal harbour west


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 19, 2004)

*FINALLY!!!*

hey gx..ur the dude...i went into the graphics shop....got all the vinyls..decals (bytheway my car looks likeshit now..i'll have to remove them)...and voilla!!...the last url race is open and so is coal harbour west...

thanx


----------



## funkymonkey (Dec 19, 2004)

whohoo.
Now i have unlocked everything.
But anyway I now have 10 star car with all level3 and unique updates and car fullly pimped up.
I have even done a review of this game for www.guru3d.com
*www.guru3d.com/article/gamereviews/167/
This is 1 addictive game.
Now playing online most of the times.
Its funny now some car handles after upgrading them. Some cars simply cant take upgrade, tail all over the place


----------



## allindrome (Dec 19, 2004)

About the problem with the map,I think so it is not a problem since the GPS 
is good enough to take you to the desired point.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 22, 2004)

I have updated the video of my car in NFS UG2, it is now golden in color, take a look at the video.

The car is 10 stared, with all the lever 3 extreme Performance upgrades opened, 60% game is compleated & 99% stuff unlocked


The video was taken at 1024X768, but then clipped to show the car only, it was then reduced to size 320X240 with DivX 5.21, so make sure u have the codec installed.The reduced quality is due to really high compression in Divx, to reduce the file size

*www.geocities.com/gx_saurav/gfiles/tiburon.avi


----------



## geek_rohit (Dec 25, 2004)

*Three cheers for EA!*

Well nodoubt, when it comes to car simulations. Nothing comes close to NFS. This series of game has people like me goin' gaga. The best car simulation yet. The Trax in here are just awesome. Increases the game XPerience tremendously. One thing missed though. More Ferraris. 
LONG LIVE EA
EA Rocks
Quote:
Tom "Maverick" Cruise:"I feel the need, the Need for Speed" 
Truly immortal words. More immortalized by EA.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 25, 2004)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> The video was taken at 1024X768, but then clipped to show the car only, it was then reduced to size 320X240 with DivX 5.21, so make sure u have the codec installed.The reduced quality is due to really high compression in Divx, to reduce the file size
> 
> *www.geocities.com/gx_saurav/gfiles/tiburon.avi



Which software did you use to edit your movies????


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 25, 2004)

Adobe Premire Pro 7, it's in my course

Reading does helps


----------



## harish_21_10 (Dec 25, 2004)

allajunaki said:
			
		

> harish_21_10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well if thats the case then how was i able to see theose effects in NFS Underground??


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 25, 2004)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> well if thats the case then how was i able to see theose effects in NFS Underground??




Dude... just goto the graphics option and increase the light setting to maximum...
That will solve it... coz my card doesn't have any shaders and I still see all the effects....


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 25, 2004)

Wooohhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooo

NFS underground 2 all done, I compleated the game, at 6 pm today, after that took a lot of screenshots, now going for something different

Now, who said a Hummer can't race, I compleated the game & since i had a lot of money, baught a hummer & modded it, to the max, all Leverl 3 parts were installer, white colored so that it can be seen clearly, & a few videos. It got a golden green level 3 purge too, & the max speed i could go, 180 Km/h

Download the Hummer zip, 1.64 MB, all videos are DivX 5.21 encoded, with really high compression to minimize the file size, so that killed some quality

The tiburon zip has the game shots after game ending

Tiburon, the game is done

Hummer, the big bad bear


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 25, 2004)

*cool...`*

hey man..congratos....i am still stuck up on coal harb east.

anyways...will be posting some pics soon...


----------



## perk_bud (Dec 26, 2004)

Fnished the game 15 days back.

BTW did u guys notice that 4 a magazine photo shot if u save and go the same location again and again u get different different girls


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jan 6, 2005)

My friend can run all these games at this setting at high frames.
He dont have any graphics card.
He has ibm thinkpad running at 800 Mhz win 98 Directx 9.0c

Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2 Demo 1280 * 1024
Nfs HS
Nfs Porsche 1280 * 1024
But running demo of Nfs U2 gives this error

SPEED2DEMO caused an invalid page fault in
module SPEED2DEMO.EXE at 017f:005cb860.
Registers:
EAX=00000000 CS=017f EIP=005cb860 EFLGS=00010246
EBX=000001e0 SS=0187 ESP=00cffce0 EBP=bff77716
ECX=00cffe28 DS=0187 ESI=00000000 FS=3c2f
EDX=0000000a ES=0187 EDI=00000280 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
8b 08 50 ff 51 10 8b 15 24 36 86 00 6a 01 52 ff 
Stack dump:
00000001 01450ba0 00cffe38 00bf0000 00000280 000001e0 00000064 00000064 000002e4
00000244 00000400 00000300 00000000 00000017 00000030 00000040

================================================== ==

SPEED2DEMO.EXE performed an invalid memory access.

Module Name: SPEED2DEMO.EXE

Application Name: Speed2demo.exe
-----------------------------------------
Also my laptop win xp dont run SPEED2DEMO.EXE
giving this same error
SPEED2DEMO.EXE performed an invalid memory access

Thanks


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey please help me. This is about the Underground not the Underground2. While playing the game the car's sound comes alright. But the EA Trax just won't play at all. I even increased the music volume to the full. But still no music. Man I want to hear those trax. Help me out guys.


----------



## i.am_mayur (Jan 8, 2005)

Plz help me
My problem is that whatever i do,i cant get the RVM (Rear View Mirror) to be displayed. Is there a shortkut key for it ? I tried to toggle it using gameplay options but it just not comin on 

P4 3.2,MSI 875p Neo2 ,1 GB DDr2 400, Powercolor X800Pro LAA,Syncmaster 171P ,Aopen Dual DVD RW


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 9, 2005)

i think the rear view mirror is only displayed when u switch 2 the bumper cam view...coz otherwise, i have the same problem as u do...


----------



## Next (Jan 9, 2005)

*Search For Virus*

 
This game ,ofcourse i am talking of need for speed u2, rocks
I love Playing it . I don't think anyone will dislike it.[/img][/b]


----------



## kkeng (Jan 10, 2005)

Not a common thing perhaps for the first time in NFS_UG 2 I got ended in a tie race. The victory is not mine even though I was able complete at peak time. 
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v443/geek/nfstie.jpg


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 10, 2005)

geek_rohit said:
			
		

> Hey please help me. This is about the Underground not the Underground2. While playing the game the car's sound comes alright. But the EA Trax just won't play at all. I even increased the music volume to the full. But still no music. Man I want to hear those trax. Help me out guys.


Hey where is the solution of my problem?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2005)

are u sure U have not deleted the EA Trax, if possible backup your save game & reinstall NFS


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 10, 2005)

Well I'm pretty sure that I didn't delete any file. And did reinstall the game but the problem still persists.


----------



## sourcecode (Jan 10, 2005)

I like the soundtracks of U2, how can i listen 2 them in say winamp or wmp, cudn't find the audio files in the installed contents


----------



## vysakh (Jan 10, 2005)

kkeng said:
			
		

> Not a common thing perhaps for the first time in NFS_UG 2 I got ended in a tie race. The victory is not mine even though I was able complete at peak time.
> *img.photobucket.com/albums/v443/geek/nfstie.jpg



the vice versa happened to me thrice


----------



## unreel2004 (Jan 12, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> hmm, i cant play since i dont have a graphics card.



 Im still using 845 onboard and playing at 15 fps


----------



## unreel2004 (Jan 12, 2005)

vysakh said:
			
		

> kkeng said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



r u guys seroius racers!!!!!
in hard mode, i still beat them by 1.5 secs


----------



## neo_anderson (Jan 19, 2005)

hey, how do u guys win in drag race, give me tips, my engne gets blown up, how to use nitro boost efficiently?


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 19, 2005)

neo_anderson said:
			
		

> hey, how do u guys win in drag race, give me tips, my engne gets blown up, how to use nitro boost efficiently?


Looks like you don't shift the gears at all buddy. In a drag race you have to change gears manually its not automatic. To need to have the best timing just keep an eye on the tacho and as the needle turns green shift up. Or alternatively you can watch the light on the top of your screen it blinks and when it turns green shift up the gears. To win a drag race just keep the shifting perfect. Try not to over rev or short shift. To use the nitro efficiently I just hit the space bar when shifting through the gears as soon as the lower gear changes I give the nitro until the tacho hits the rev limit. And as soon as the gear shifts up again I give some more nitro. But I don't use it everytime. Coz Nitro is limited and should be used judiciously. Or you can save it all for the last dash to the line and give it all in one go. Well this is my way of nitro boosting. There may be other ways too.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 19, 2005)

hey ? 
How the hell do u get ties like this
I always lead by 6 sec
remember one thing - you start with a lead in any mode except drag you always lead

CHEERS for making a once seemingly immpossible tie up race 

also my bank's 87,000 currently .also the last boss mission sux (if anybody played it)
i was leadin him by +89 seconds

p.s. can any body tell me how to add pics on this posts ? plzzzzzzzz


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 23, 2005)

source code : 

NFS U2 tracks are in a file called SDATA.viv and cant be ripped or extracted off

Alternatively u can record them by usin some recorder software like all audio recorder (DIGIT : Jan 2005)

or u can find a ditty tool online via google for U2

i recorded them anyway


----------



## supersaiyan (Jul 25, 2005)

how abt we post the car tweaking of our cars here so that ppl might have more fun. i don't remember properly but i tuned my mustang gt in such a way that in the 4th gear its goes to 7-8 rpm. then i shift . but there is hardly any powerloss. the needle stays at 7-8. then ishift gears again and the same thing. btw the tie thing can be considered as a glitch in the game. also i played nfsu1 after playing nfsu2. i was pretty impressed by the creativity of nfsu1's tracks and the awesome soundtracks. i wish ea would have put these tracks/maps in nfsu2 in some kind of an unlockable reward thing . also the celica is not so gud for dragging, the skyline(not tweaked) and the 350 z are very gud]


----------



## bala4digit (Jul 26, 2005)

*WHEELIE IN NFSU2*

Hi
iam a new guy to this, 
so help me!
how to take screen shots during the game?
is it printscreen key(nvr tried)
how to add those scrshts here?

i have completed 60% but my mom now took the cd bag n hid it now as my college reopened   

iam having a inbuilt graphics card and 3d acclrtr and 32 mb video card,
now i see no headlights reflection on road or no girls during the start nor the during end and i never experienced the motion blur in nfsu/nfsu2even in high (iam so unlucky)  

suggest a upgrade,is it possible(4 inbuilt grphx card), my friend said something ,maybe,ati video card 4 Rs.1500 what's that, i dont know i have
typed it right,


now help me, i will tell the trick to do a wheelie at the start of any race in nfsu2,post ur email yahoo id with ur reply


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 27, 2005)

Use FRAPS to take screenshots within the game. Although PrintScreen works, you won't be able to take more than one screen shot at a time. Download FRAPS:

*fraps.com/


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 30, 2005)

About Tuning...
I'm a xtreme tuner-

Heres what i do

1- Circuit and sprint- good balance (60-40) of topspeed and accln.
2- streetx and drift - full accln. and 0 topspeed ratio
3- url - does it need tuning ??????
4- drag - a little accln and lots of topspeed


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 30, 2005)

Completed the game 2 days back -100%

bank cash : 200,500+

all magazines and dvd unlocked

all quick race cars tuned to max.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 2, 2005)

I think this thread is now non responsive coz nfs mw is releasing soon (ps2 already released).

so this becomes a legend game for me....


----------



## bala4digit (Aug 2, 2005)

thanx nemesis
 do u want the tip for wheelie?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 2, 2005)

u can do a wheelie in nfs u2 ???      
i ve never thought a ton weighing car can do a whellie ????     

Tellit fast....


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 2, 2005)

hi guys

I want to request anyone who has completed the game and made one of the fastest cars to please upload there profile . I want to start a LAN gaming tounament in our college but no one has completed the whole game.


----------



## bala4digit (Aug 4, 2005)

oh yeah mr.qwertymaniac we can do wheelie in nfsu2!!   
at the start of each n every race(not in drag i think?  :roll: )
almost like the wheelie done by vin diesel in a drag race start in  'fast n furious'  


Now all u guys,what do u think for what purpose the new techno hydraulics is given for?(no, not for doing jumping like crazy frog  )

Here goes the best trick(as well as the best msg may be in this thread) in nfsu2  

first of all buy mazda rx7/mx5(sorry other cars don't do this)

now to do a wheelie in the start of a race keep pressing accelerator key,
now when the countdown reaches "1"(before "go") press the hydro BOUNCE key and keep on pressing NOS,this should do the trick,don't worry about losing NOS as u Get it back for this stunt,now during the wheelie good control of car only helps in getting "THE ROCKET PICK UP  "

Happy wheelieng guys!!  

Bye n pls reply


----------



## bala4digit (Aug 4, 2005)

sorry   guys left 1 thing u have to tweak everything to level3
yeah even hydraulics
sorry  




BY&e


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I think this thread is now non responsive coz nfs mw is releasing soon (ps2 already released).
> 
> so this becomes a legend game for me....



The PS2 came out like 5-6 years ago 

If you meant the PS2 version of NFS: MW, then that isn't out yet. NFS: MW will ship for all platforms in November, just like the previous NFS versions.

Thanks for the tip bala. Will try it out!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

But i saw on some sites that NFS MW was in the top ten of PS2


----------



## raj_4588 (Aug 8, 2005)

hi guys....

can u pls tell me how to unlock the level 3 upgrades (both performance and visual).....

I'll adjust even if i have to unlock with cheats!!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 8, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> But i saw on some sites that NFS MW was in the top ten of PS2



Can you please tell us which sites say that NFS: MW is out already?


----------



## raj_4588 (Aug 8, 2005)

raj_4588 said:
			
		

> hi guys....
> 
> can u pls tell me how to unlock the level 3 upgrades (both performance and visual).....
> 
> I'll adjust even if i have to unlock with cheats!!



any solution guys!!


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 8, 2005)

Guys

PLease give me a 100 % complete profile.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2005)

U shu've asked that 3 days back coz i deleted my 100% prof...


----------



## siriusb (Aug 9, 2005)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> Guys
> 
> PLease give me a 100 % complete profile.



check here: *m0002.gamecopyworld.com/games/pc_nfs_underground_2.shtml


----------



## moshel (Aug 9, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> Use FRAPS to take screenshots within the game. Although PrintScreen works, you won't be able to take more than one screen shot at a time. Download FRAPS:
> 
> *fraps.com/



Theres F12 key for screenshot. i have taken lots of them. its unlimited, or as much as ur HDD permits.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2005)

I guess you misunderstood me. I meant that you can take one at a time if you DON'T use FRAPS. With FRAPS you can set a fixed time interval and it will keep taking shots. Btw, the hotkey is F10 and not F12


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 10, 2005)

thanks a lot sirius .


----------



## bala4digit (Aug 10, 2005)

any 1 tried doin a wheelie? 8)


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 11, 2005)

done a wheelie a million times. even in drag mode


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 11, 2005)

what is a wheelie


----------



## bala4digit (Aug 12, 2005)

ok supersaiyan,  
any one here knows the trick how to move forward a few metres ahead of all cars b4 the start of the race? 
any other trick will also do


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 13, 2005)

Jus Udate ur car's prof and then enter fresh in a race and u will be in the 1st line...

wheelie is to drive ur car on only 2 wheels or drive ur bike on 1 wheel

Wheelie = Driving ur vehicle on (total no of wheels / 2)

Dont ask bout tricycles....


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 13, 2005)

how do ou do a wheelie in NFS u 2  . Teach me guys .


----------



## bala4digit (Aug 14, 2005)

mako_123 Posted: Sat Aug 13, 2005 3:54 pm    Post subject:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

how do ou do a wheelie in NFS u 2 . Teach me guys .




Hey mako  
i have already explained it in the previous page 
will paste it here also  



oh yeah mr.qwertymaniac we can do wheelie in nfsu2!!   
at the start of each n every race(not in drag i think?  ) 
almost like the wheelie done by vin diesel in a drag race start in 'fast n furious'  


Now all u guys,what do u think for what purpose the new techno hydraulics is given for?(no, not for doing jumping like crazy frog  ) 

Here goes the best trick(as well as the best msg may be in this thread) in nfsu2  

first of all buy mazda rx7/mx5(sorry other cars don't do this) 

upgrade all performance parts(and hydraulics) to level3

now to do a wheelie in the start of a race keep pressing accelerator key, 
now when the countdown reaches "1"(before "go") press the hydro BOUNCE key and keep on pressing NOS,this should do the trick,don't worry about losing NOS as u Get it back for this stunt,now during the wheelie good control of car only helps in getting "THE ROCKET PICK UP  " 

Happy wheelieng guys!!  

Bye n pls reply


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 14, 2005)

will try it today.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 19, 2005)

1)When i play nfsu 2  and complete any race i cant go to next race  the menu has restart race , race stats ,  go to main menu
why i cant go to next race

2)Also when i select carrer mode then i can race only one race i dont know how to complete the race  i  mean the first one

also in other race i finish first then also i cant find how to go to next race 
thanks

3)And how to race in night   how to change settings to night
and what are visuals  what are there use
and where are cops i have not seen any while racing 
i have seen in hot pursuit


----------



## bala4digit (Aug 19, 2005)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> 1)When i play nfsu 2  and complete any race i cant go to next race  the menu has restart race , race stats ,  go to main menu
> why i cant go to next race
> 
> 2)Also when i select carrer mode then i can race only one race i dont know how to complete the race  i  mean the first one
> ...



Answers:
1. there will be no 'go to next race' option only 'return to explore mode'
u select that and then explore where are the other race challenges located,u can easily do it by pressing M and activating GPS on any race event by clicking it.  

2. first race in career in mode is just a delivery race u reach a point(which is a garage) as shown by GPS (the arrow) select a car n start ur career! 8) 

3.NFSU2 Is always in night settings, no day environment,visuals helps to look ur car good n best in the street,increases ur star rating (which u can see by pressing T )which in turn unlocks more race events.

There are no cops in NFSU2

See previous pages for More TIPS :roll:


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, NFS MW has cops, but can we make other racers get caught too ?

P>S>@nemesis : i found that once at gamespot top 100, now i dont see it there..., maybe i saw hot topics instead of games, gotta search again...


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks thanks thanks bala4digit for helping me

just one more query
i when finished race i cant save race 
i have tried selecting   prompt save  and autosave  
but game does not saves

when i return to main menu it says all unsaved games will be lost
what to do


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 21, 2005)

i have 32 mb inbuild video memory n it doesnt run on my comp well


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

@AMITAGARWAL - try buyin the full version or an updated pir version...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 21, 2005)

Mine is the same problem as amit and I use original 2 CD Game version.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey !
dont u get a message askin u ta save ?
I have played on the orginal and have got it..
try optionning it...


----------



## bala4digit (Aug 21, 2005)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> thanks thanks thanks bala4digit for helping me
> 
> just one more query
> i when finished race i cant save race
> ...


is it just msging that u will lose unsaved things or it really doesn't save after reloading the game,
sumtimes it just says that u wiil lose but u don't!
try it,is it not even prompting you to save?
or else got garage and save,or else try the options menu at the start of the game not after entering career. 8)


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 30, 2005)

guyz.....plz help

is it possible to run nfs u2 on tnt riva 32mb card....i dont mind turning of all eyecandy n can play d game at 640x480..i just wanna play this game...if u know any patch that enables nfs u2 on riva 32mb then let me know...i can download it...whatever the size

plz do reply


----------



## shariq_pj (Dec 23, 2005)

Guys...

I got a new computer only a few days back so I got to play U2 only now...

Actually I'm stuck in the career mode...

I first selected a Ford Focus car and eraned some money and some sponsors too... With their help I got a Nissan... I upgraded both the cars performance wise and finally got Hummer added to the car lot...

I replaced the Hummer for the Ford...

Again there was this new Hyundai... I jus simply could not resist and replaced my Upgraded Nissan for this one...

I finished all the races visible in the map... I even checked out some races which were not in the map also...

So basically currently, I jus have a few cash and this Hummer and no race to play... I jus roam about the bayview city...

What di I hav to do to proceed further guys...?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 23, 2005)

Complete all DVD shots and Magazine contracts and also LEague races to unlock the next stage...

If u have completed all stages then go to Garage and go under maps and u will see several races incomplete in every stage.. complete all to unlock 100% items and complete the game 100%


----------



## shariq_pj (Dec 23, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Complete all DVD shots and Magazine contracts and also LEague races to unlock the next stage...
> 
> If u have completed all stages then go to Garage and go under maps and u will see several races incomplete in every stage.. complete all to unlock 100% items and complete the game 100%



Hey Qwerty.... I'm still in stage1 dude.... I completed all the league races in that stage...


----------



## shariq_pj (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey... Is any1 there....? Come on man... Help me out.... I'm still roaming in the streets of Bayview...


----------



## bala4digit (Dec 24, 2005)

i think u shud check those maps more clearly....please spend all your cash on upgrades.....don't change anything just like that....see that your star level increases!....put all accesories ..n...all upgrades....then c if any races become visible....or do some outrun races...till then!! 

maybe the game thinks your car is not enough GAME to play more races!

ALL THE BEST !


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes I think u need to have a good Star rating to attract sponsors... and do check the map for some more league races... coz usually after u complete all league races, many more races come on the map and u have to complete any one to get a sponsor


----------



## coolendra (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey shariq_pj is ur car modified till 10 stars ????

if not do it now 

if yes then u have some hidden races to complete ............................... moreover u must finish all ur incomplete races frm the world map..

this shud help ........


----------



## dreams (Dec 25, 2005)

shariq_pj said:
			
		

> Hey... Is any1 there....? Come on man... Help me out.... I'm still roaming in the streets of Bayview...



Seems u hv not made ur vehicle fit 2 compete in the next stage.. if u hv enough money add some upgrades for parts, vinyls etc.,

If not do some crazy outrun challenges and earn some gud cash and then upgrade.. once u hv upgraded the stage final game pops out.. 

i too had this prob and did some outrun earnd gud cash and then upgraded my vehicle and the next stage opened.. try this.


----------



## shariq_pj (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys... I jus did as u guys said... Upgraded my visual rating and guess what after that I was called for DVD photo... Then eventually after doing a couple pf outrun races I was havin a whole bunch of races in the map with a part of the map gettin unlocked...

Thanks a lot guys...


----------

